# Alternative zu "one.de" notebook



## don237 (12. August 2009)

hallo zusammen,

da ich im moment auf der Suche nach ´nem Notebook bin hab ich mich ein bisschen umgeschaut und dieses angebot gefunden ...

One Notebook D1143 by: One - ONE Shop

Da ich mich bisher aber so gut wie garnicht mit Notebooks beschäftigt habe kenne ich andere Anbieter nich so gut. Aber ich find halt diese fertig/noname Rechner nich so gut und war eigentlich auf der Suche nach einem "Markengerät".
Ich habe aber in der Preisklasse (max. 800€) nicht mal was gefunden was auch nur annähernd an das angebot rankommt.

Ist hier vieleicht jemand der sich mit der Materie besser auskennt und mir eine Alternative zeigen kann die Gleichwertig ist und nicht von One oder Dell usw kommt?

edit: hab da grade was gefunden, is allerdings kaum irgendwo lieferbar ... jemand schonmal was von gehört bzw. kennt den liefertermin?
http://geizhals.at/eu/a433174.html

mfg don


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2009)

der MSI wäre top, aber ich meine das sei das modell, über das ein MSI-mitarbeiter mal in einem forum postete, dass es das nicht mehr gibt und auch nicht mehr geliefert wird.

im grunde ähnlich gur wie das one, aber qualitativ vermutlich besser UND mit windows dabei: Notebooks Samsung R522-Aura T6400 Edira die CPU ist etwas schwächer, aber IMHO nicht so viel, dass du es beim spielen merkst.

hier wäre ein notebook ähnliches des one, ebenfalls ohne windows: Guru ICE - Notebookguru - High Performance Notebooks


ps: was für eine leistung erwartest du dir eigentlich? so ein notebook kommt halt nicht mal an nen 400-500€-PC ran... ^^


----------



## don237 (13. August 2009)

ok ... war vieleicht alles ein bisschen überspitzt ausgedrückt 


momentan habe ich noch nen 2 jahre alten spiele rechner und ich erwarte garnicht das das notebook da rankommt

mir langt es eigentlich wenn ich halbwegs aktuelle spiele (cod4 z.b.) mit größtenteils mittleren details spielen kann


Also das guru ice find ich schonmal klasse
bei manchen shops steht das MSI noch als leiferbar ... werd ich da mal durchklingeln, vieleicht kann man da ja noch eins abgreifen


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2009)

für CoD4 auf mittel reichen die auf jeden fall, da würde auch eines mit ner 9600m GT reichen oder so. auch ne 4650 reicht locker. nur drauf achten, dass die karten (G)DDR3 haben.

ich hab ne 8600m GT, 3Dmark06 va. 4000 punkte, wobei die CPU da nen rel. großen anteil hat (T7700 mit 2x2,5GHz), und selbst damit geht CoD4 in mittel noch gut, wobei ich multiplayer lieber auf low spiele - sicher is sicher


----------



## wolf7 (13. August 2009)

zum thema guru ice oder wie das ding heißt:
DevilTech - High Performance Systems - _Fire 9060 #

mySN® Schenker-Notebook (die zwei oberen wo MG6 steht)

HawkForce (die hatten es bis vor kurzem im Programm dann aber rausgenommen.. vllt ists bald wieder drin, da es eig ein relativ beliebtes, da sehr günstiges konfigurierbares book ist)
alles ein und das selbe book, welches auf den namen Compal KHLB2 hört (zumindest das barebone) test: Tests - DevilTech Fire 9060 - ATI HD4650 schlägt 9600GT DDR3 auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## don237 (16. August 2009)

erstmal danke für die tips ...

ich bin grad ein bisschen hin und her gerissen 

ich schwanke grade zwischen dem "mysn schenker mg6" und dem "guru ice"

da ich gerne unter 800€ bleiben wollte, hab ich jetzt folgende "probleme" 

Das Schenker hat bei meiner zusammenstellung den langsameren Prozessor (P8700 gg. P8800), dafür aber 4GB Ram (gg. 3GB beim ice), der aber etwas langsamer ist (1066 gg. 1333) und die "schnellere" Festplatte (5400 gg. 7200u/min) ...

Was würdet ihr sagen? vieleicht hab ich mich jetzt auch einfach ein bisschen zu sehr reingesteigert, aber ich brauch ne zweite Meinung 

Wegen dem ram ... ich habe vor windows 7 als OS zu benutzen.
Sind 4gb wirklich erforderlich, vorallem in der Leistungsklasse?


mfg don


----------



## kenji_91 (16. August 2009)

Also es gibt da keinen großen Unterschied
P8700 hat 166mhz mehr, die aber herzlich wenig bringen
4GB werden nur bei einem 64bit (x64) system voll erkannt, (3GB reichen für 32bit (x86))
Den Speichertakt unterschied ist ebenfalls kaum zu merken 
Die Umdrehungszahl ist hingegen interessanter für die, die den Laptop öfters unterwegs mit sich haben.

Aber bei den normalen Laptops hält der Akku nur 2h-3h im durchschnitt.
Deswegen auf Amper od mAh achten, die Anzahl der Zellen (3-Zellen sind nicht genug, 6-Zellen Standard und 9-Zellen bringen am meisten mit sich) und auch die Ladezyklen beachten.
Der Ladezyklus verrät, wann der Akku seine Aufnahmeleistung zunehmend verliert.

Nebenbei:
Jeder Stromkontakt (Aufladen + Einstecken) und unabhängig der Ladedauer und der Kapazität, zählt als ein Ladezyklus.

Dennoch wäre es nett zu wissen, wofür du ihn einsetzen willst.
Möchtest du lieber viel mobil sein, so nimmst du die stromsparenden komponenten 
Und ein kleineres Display verhilft dem gerät in jeden rucksack

oder möchtest du den


----------



## wolf7 (16. August 2009)

mmh also vom ram speed würd ichs net abhängig machen! was fürn os willst de drauf machen? wenn ein x64 dann würd ich das mit 4GB nehmen sonst das mit der schnelleren cpu


----------



## don237 (16. August 2009)

ok ... danke für die tipps

ich habe mir jetzt das "mysn schenker mg6" mit ´nem Core2Duo P8700 bestellt.


----------

